# How to hang an ax from harness belt



## Klev Schoening (Sep 16, 2007)

I am looking for ideas how to hang an ax ( handle down, head up , unsheathed) for quick access and removal from harness belt. Ideas appreciated.


----------



## clearance (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't fall that much, but when I do I have a thick belt that has two pouches for six wedges and a ring to attach my tape measure. I just take my axe (with the handle shortened so I can walk without it hitting my leg) and stick it between my belt and my left hip, head up, edge pointed behind me. It isn't that sharp, I use it for pounding wedges. Maybe this would work for you, are you falling big logs out of trees you are climbing?


----------



## Klev Schoening (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestion, however I am looking for something faster than using a belt loop or under the belt as you suggest. I would like to be able to hang a 27" ax head up with one hand. The ax is used for dead limb removal and wedge driving.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 16, 2007)

Would an aluminum scabbard work for you? Most of the fallers wear them on the back of their belt with the handle upright. Madsen's has them.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 16, 2007)

I use the Madsen's aluminum scabbard when I am away from the truck any long distance. I set up a military pistol belt and suspenders with the scabbard at the back and a bottle pouch on each side, a wedge pouch on my right hip. Most of the time I use this set up on a long walk in to fall snags so I am not concerned about length so no tape. Most of the time I wear a belt with a wedge pouch and a water bottle pouch and a keyback. My normal axe is 4lbs with a 28" helve.

Since my background is firefighting I picked up a saw scabbard that muzzles a 25" bar and holds a boys axe. It works well for long tramps even wearing wildland gear.


----------



## gavin (Sep 17, 2007)

i've used these to hold smaller axes (3.5 pounds or less head and with a shorter handle). real quick and easy axe access. made by kunys, available in tons of hardware stores.


----------



## DDM (Sep 17, 2007)

Never heard of anyone carrying an ax up a tree before.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 18, 2007)

DDM said:


> Never heard of anyone carrying an ax up a tree before.



Ya what is the purpose of bringing an ax...i can only think do knock off dead wood on a pine or fir, or something like this...

?????


----------



## Wilson_tree (Sep 20, 2007)

Drill hole in handle of ax and thread with line. Clip carabiner through loop in handle and hang from a longer line on harness. You can reach down and grab the line to haul up the ax and drop it when done. These pictures are from a large fir removal my feet are 75 feet up and there wasn't much room to land these logs. The branches helped tip the logs where I wanted them to go and they also kept the logs from rolling downhill into the landscape below the target zone.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

NIce...pictures

What saw you running there 440??


----------



## manintights28 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hang it handle down in belt*

Don't use a metal scabbard, else you will look like a rookie or Montana weed cutter.

Just slide the handle down through your falling belt (supported by harness for best results). The belt will secure the ax. Your wedge pouch (leather) will hold two to three wedges.

I would typically keep my falling ax with my gas & oil jugs. For wedges, you should have two plastic on one long aluminum wedge. Use your aluminum wedge as your driver, that is, hold the wedge like a club and drive the smaller wedges in. It works great for most trees. Believe me, I have cut the big wood in the rain forest and was a top-producing cutter.

It is funny to listen to the advice given in this thread, so I registered and wanted to give you the best advice.

Good luck and don't use the metal scabbard, else you will look silly with this needless attire.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 8, 2011)

That metal axe scabbard is still on the job. I guess I'm a California weed cutter.


----------



## oscar4883 (Aug 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> That metal axe scabbard is still on the job. I guess I'm a California weed cutter.


 
LOL Looks like I wasn't the only one to hand out some red rep.


----------

